# Consommation électrique réelle d'un iMac 27" Late 2012



## StéphanH (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un onduleur secouru pour protégé mon Mac. J'ai choisi cet appareil (APC Black UPS 900) pour supporter la consommation électrique du mac affichée à 370W sur le site d'Apple.

A ma grande surprise, l'onduleur m'affiche un conso qui ne dépasse jamais 100W. Tant mieux, mais je suis étonné ...

Bref, ils consomment combien vos mac 27" ???

Merci !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2013)

Cela veut dire que tu ne sollicites pas ton iMac au maximum de ses possibilités.
La puissance indiquée sur ton iMac est la puissance maximum obtenue si tout est à fond en même temps (CPU, GPU, Ventilos, luminosité, Hauts parleurs, lecteur vidéo, ....)
Et si tu le laisses en veille tu verras une conso encore plus faible !


----------



## StéphanH (9 Juin 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse.

En veille, je suis à 20W, ce qui pour le coup me parait beaucoup pour alimenter 16 Go de RAM.
Je testerai en sollicitant la machine à fond, pour voir ...

Je suis quand même surpris ... ou alors, c'est l'onduleur qui affiche un peu ce qu'il veut ...


----------



## sparo (9 Juin 2013)

Tu confond tout la puissance indique c'est la puissance Max absorber par l'alim de l'iMac quand tu travaille à fond et ... Que tu utilise a fond tt l'énergie sur les ports usb et thunderbolt !!!!!
Le gros de l'alim et dimensionner pour supporter cette énorme charge 

Pour la consommation en veille malheusement il n'y a pas que la ram, une bonne partie des composant de la carte mère sont éveiller ajouter à cela le rendement catastrophique de l'alim a découpage à de si faible charge .... Mais compare avec une télé tu Vera c pas mieux !!!!


----------



## StéphanH (10 Juin 2013)

C'est pas 5W un port USB 3 ?
Ce n'est pas cela qui va faire exploser l'onduleur ...


----------



## joneskind (16 Octobre 2013)

la fiche technique d'Apple se trouve ici:

http://images.apple.com/environment...Mac_product_environmental_report_sept2013.pdf

En gros, l'iMac 27" de 2013 consomme:

0,25W éteint (ou veille prolongée)

1W en veille (suspendre l'activité - les ventilos sont éteins mais une touche du clavier réveille rapidement la machine)

Quand tu n'utilises pas ta machine (tu la regardes parce que tu la trouves jolie comme ça au loin, le proco ne tourne pas, 20W quand l'écran est éteint et 80W quand l"écran est allumé.

En utilisation, ça doit pouvoir monter plus haut, mais ça dépend beaucoup de ton utilisation (si tu fais du calcul d'image ou si tu rédiges un Mail ça consomme pas pareil ^_^)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2013)

joneskind a dit:


> la fiche technique d'Apple se trouve ici:
> 
> http://images.apple.com/environment...Mac_product_environmental_report_sept2013.pdf
> 
> ...



Enfin ! ça va le rassurer...depuis le temps


----------

